# does the gto come with a factory driveshaft loop?



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

i have what looks like a driveshapt loop on my 05 its right where the carrier bearing is.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Judging from the content of your other thread you found the answer....


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Judging from the content of your other thread you found the answer....


actually i didnt find the answer i still dont know if this is factory or aftermarket.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Perhaps I misunderstood but thought for sure that you were talking about the bracket that bolts to the bottom of the car to secure the center support bearing. If so, that's factory.


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

ok thanks.


----------

